
Strategikon of Maurice - diodorus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strategikon_of_Maurice
======
hprotagonist
_Snippets of Tacticus ' advice turns up in various Discworld chronicles, and
it can be gathered that he was a very realistic, down-to-earth general. For
example, the section of his autobiography entitled "What to Do When One Army
Occupies a Well-Fortified Fortress on Superior Ground and the Other Does Not"
begins with the sentence "Endeavour to be the one inside."_

